# Framework lässt sich nach Deinstallation nicht mehr installieren



## julchen (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Problem mit dem .NET Framework 1.1 unter Win XP Service Pack 2. Ein Programm welches das Framework benötigt hatte, lies sich nicht mehr öffen.
Es erschien die Fehlermeldung "Die Anwendung konnte nicht richtig initialisiert werden (0xc0000005). Klicken Sie auf OK um die Anwendung zu beenden.

Ich wollte dann in der Systemsteuerung unter Verwaltung das .NET Framework starten, doch dann kam die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Nun hab ich das Framework in der Systemsteuerung deinstalliert und wollte es anschließend wieder installieren. Nun kommen aber kurz bevor die Installation abgeschlossen ist diverse Fehlermeldungen. Zum einen führt er die Installation nicht komplett aus, da er kurz vor Schluß eine Rollbackaktion startet indem er alles was bisher installiert wurde wieder entfernt. Dann kommt die Fehlermeldung "Microsoft NET Framework 1.1 Setup wurde zu früh beendet. Wenden Sie sich an den Produktsupport usw. Dann kommt noch eine Fehlermeldung mit "Fehler beim Setup von Microsoft .NET Framework. Wenden Sie sich an den ...

Ich hab schon versucht das Service Pack 2 von XP drüber zu installieren und auch versucht auf der Homepage von Microsoft ein Update zu fahren, damit das Framework eventuell nachinstalliert wird. Alles ohne Erfolg.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## knorkel (10. Dezember 2006)

ich hatte das gleiche problem - hatte in irgend einen foren gelesen das man unter - Start - Ausführen was eingeben musste       usw.  dann sollte man eine dateiendung umbenennen. danach ging alles wieder.

leider hatte ich mir den verlauf nich notiert - nun habe ich das problem wieder ;-(

ich hoffe das mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann.

gruß vom knorkel aus bln


----------



## octo124 (10. Dezember 2006)

Das "Windows Installer Clean Up" aus dem Microsoft Downloadbereich könnte da evt. helfen.
Damit entfernst du Reste einer Fehlgeschlagenen De/Installation.
Danach Net framework über Windowsupdate herunterladen und installieren.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301/de

Ungeachtet dessen schau mal in der Ereignisanzeige unter Verwaltung nach, ob sich dort Probleme mit dem WindowsInstaller häufen. In dem Fall wäre dort das Prob zu suchen = diesen erstmal nachinstallieren.


----------



## knorkel (11. Dezember 2006)

gelöscht ist ja schon alles  - läßt sich nur nicht wieder installieren. Fehlermeldung wie beschrieben


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (11. Dezember 2006)

Hi knorkel!

Willkommen in Forum!

Hast mal eine Säuberung der Registry nach der Deinstallation versucht?
Zum Säubern würde ich nur _TuneUp Utilities_ verwenden. Lass die Finger von Shareware etc. ...


----------



## knorkel (15. Dezember 2006)

halloooooo,

danke für die tipps - so richtig weitergekommen bin ich leider nicht - such ja nur die datei wo man die endung ändert. danach geht es ja wieder.

danke schon mal im vorraus


----------

